# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Совет о феминизме от Бабы Яги (Baba Yaga's Guide to Feminism)

## Throbert McGee

Russian Witch Baba Yaga's Guide To Feminism | Ravishly 
Summary: A funny article that uses the cliches of Baba Yaga stories to parody the жаргонные шаблоны of English-speaking "radical feminist intellectuals." 
The humor is hit-or-miss, but I was impressed by the author's knowledge of Baba Yaga trivia.  yaga_frog_mashup.jpg

----------


## maxmixiv

Совет о феминизме -> Руководство по феминизму 
English is a bit advanced level for me, but I'm glad Yaga gets her share of fame.

----------


## Alex80

> I'm glad Yaga gets her share of fame.

 I think this topic is somehow related to this recent video:  https://youtu.be/3npvOj8eKp4

----------


## Throbert McGee

> I think this topic is somehow related to this recent video:  https://youtu.be/3npvOj8eKp4

 Офигенно! 
Хотя лично говоря, компьютерные игры типа "Tomb Raider" вааще не очень нравятся. Я гораздо больше любил бы нечто в роде *«LucasArts представляет Sam & Max in: "Bad Trouble beyond the Thrice-Nine Tsardom".»*))))))  sam_max_screenshot_shutup.jpg

----------

